# All Inclusive Aruba Hotel - Good Deal???



## Corky (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this timeshare - Allergro, an Occidental hotel in Aruba?  A co-worker is offering her Royal Club Master Suite for rent for $2500 per couple (one week, May-June or Sept-Dec)but it's very expensive.  It's all inclusive.  

Do you think I can do better with RCI's Extra Vacations or II's Getaways?

Please advise.  Thank you.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 18, 2007)

*All Inclusives are ripoffs*

The price you pay for all inclusive is usually way too high for what you get. First  the quality of the meals is usually so-so at best (this is not a cruise line). Second most people want to eat at local spots not be limited to only the resort but if you do you (over)pay twice. 

Look for something that isn't all inclusive and you'll save and enjoy the trip more.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 18, 2007)

That price is huge! Do yourself a favor and jump over to www.redweek.com and rent a condo for around $700 a week and get your own airfare and you will still only pay half of this ridiculous amount. Then you can go anywhere you like for dinner and still be way ahead of the $2500 for that unit. That is totally crazy-- it is NUTS:annoyed:


----------



## riverside (Jan 18, 2007)

There are too many good restaurants in Aruba to go all-inclusive.  And I like the concept in some situations.  We've had some great vacations at all-inclusive resorts.  But I would never choose to go that route in Aruba.  Do as suggested and check out Redweek or other rental spots.  You can do much better.  By the time you tacked on airfare you would have a very expensive vacation.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm with Riverside, a big part of the reason I love Aruba, bought a TS there, and go there every year is that about three or four of my  favorite restaurants in the world are there!!  We're not going until May and we're already having discussions about where we're going to eat, lol!!

If the Allegro is the one I am thinking about, it looks beautiful, just recently completely redone and bought by Occidental, but that price really does seem high.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 19, 2007)

You can have a very nice dinner at several really excellent restaurants in Aruba for ~$40 pp (inc. tip but not including beverages); some are a little less, some a little more. So- even at $100 per couple per night, that's $700 for dinners. Even at a generous $10pp for breakfast and lunch each, that's still a total of $1000 for food for the week at your selection of great restaurants, not at a prescribed group of probably less than stellar restaurants. 

The island is small, so even if you don't rent a car and drive, you can easily take a cab inexpensively to most of the restaurants (a few are further away and a little more expensive cab ride).

We just came back from our first week there and were very impressed with the restaurants. It was the first trip we've ever gone on where everyone loved every restaurant we went to and we would like to go back to every one we went to (and we were 5 people/3 generations). Aruba is one place I wouldn't consider an all inclusive.


----------



## abc31 (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree.  I would never go all inclusive in Aruba.  The restaurants are outstanding (and I'm from NY).  Don't limit yourself.

abc


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jan 19, 2007)

That is very expensive.....if you want to rent a timeshare in Aruba, a great many of them have websites and owners have them up for rent. You can do much better....and don't do AI in Aruba...the restaurants are just too good and a lot less $$$.


----------



## gretel (Jan 19, 2007)

*Restaurants*

Three trips to Aruba and have only disliked one restaurant (Azzuro- the staff was uncharacteristically unpleasant for Aruba and the food was mediocre).  

Everywhere else has been amazing!  I found the Buccanear during my trip a few weeks ago and loved the food and atmosphere.  Owner and Chef Joseph (a spear fisherman for many years and international chef) went to each table and talked with us about the catch of the day (barracuda- delicious!).  The saltwater tanks are great for the kids- sharks, turtles, lobsters, etc!  We plan to go there for our first dinner on our next visit! Little Switzerland offers a coupon for a glass of wine in their airport bag.  

Also really enjoyed the Pelican's Nest (ON the water).  The grilled fish was wonderful.  Salt and Pepper do an outstanding job as well (can't resist the pea soup).  I could go on and on about all of the restaurants we've enjoyed.

Be sure to eat around--you won't regret it!


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 19, 2007)

Oooh that shows how taste differs.  We loved Azzuro last year.  Anyway, we go to Aruba every year (year 11 coming up) for 3 weeks in Feb/March.  Last night I woke up around 3:30 a.m. and fell asleep naming all the restaurants - starting from San Nicholas that I just couldn't miss this year.  Linda


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jan 19, 2007)

Taste does differ! We loved Azzuro's as well.


----------



## CMF (Jan 19, 2007)

*Are there any GOOD all inclusives?*

And, are there any good all inclusives in the US? Not Hawaii.

Charles


----------



## cmdmfr (Jan 23, 2007)

*All Inclusives are ripoffs*

I have to agree with the others there are too many good restaurants on the island . My wife and I go every year our two favorites are Buccanear and Madam Jennetts. There are many good places to eat on the island depending on what you want to spend. Go to aruba.com and you can see many of the reviews of where to eat. Enjoy the island this is our favorite island


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is another good site for Aruba restaurants.

http://www.restaurantsaruba.com/

Our personal favorites are Madame Janette, El Gaucho, Bingo, Linda's, Salt & Pepper, Marandi.  New one to try is Chef's Table, recently opened by some Marandi alumni.  I have dreams that involve Madame Janette's shrimp casserole and the Dutch pancakes at Linda's....lol


----------



## gretel (Jan 29, 2007)

*Restaurants for Easter*

We're returning for Easter week this year.  Any suggestions for a nice place for Easter dinner (me, my mom love seafood and 2 boys ages 7 and 9 love steak)?  

We want to try different restaurants this time so exclude: El Gaucho, Buccaneer, Salt & Pepper, Waterfront Crab House, Azzuro, Flying Fishbone, Fishes and More, Moomba Beach, Pelican's Nest, Iguana Joe's, and Pinchos.

We're staying at La Cabana but can drive anywhere. Love eating outside with a view.

Suggestions?


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 29, 2007)

Gretel, Madame Janette is about the best restaurant in Aruba.  Not on the water, but there is outdoor seating and they have lovely twinkling lights in the trees.

Website:

http://madamejanette.arubahost.com/


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jan 29, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> Gretel, Madame Janette is about the best restaurant in Aruba.  Not on the water, but there is outdoor seating and they have lovely twinkling lights in the trees.
> 
> Website:
> 
> http://madamejanette.arubahost.com/



I agree 100%. MJ's has excellent seafood and excellent steak. For that matter, it has a variety of food, all excellent. It would be my #1 choice.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Feb 1, 2007)

I do like All-Inclusives  


I like to pay up front, and then not worry about how much I will spend later.


We just visited Aruba for one week, and It was not cheap at all.    We tried to skip breakfast, by having things available in our room (We had a 1BR with full kitchen).      We would most times have a late lunch, that would suffice for dinner also.    


I really feel uncomfortable paying out $150+ per day on food & drink.     I can honestly say that there were times I was hungry & thirsty,  but chose to wait because of the price.     At $6 for a 10oz beer,  hubby would have one, two at most.        Paying upfront at the All-Inclusive,  I don't associate it the same way,  and I'm able to enjoy myself alot more.

We tried to bring our own drinks to the beach,  but didn't think of bringing a soft sided cooler in our suitcase (in the future we know!).



Now Sandals is supposed to be one of the better All-Inclusives.   But we do have great food, lots of choices, and top shelf drinks.       If I ate  & drank the way I do at the All-inclusive....   And had to pay for it,  it would end up about $200 a day for Hubby & I!    And I would never spend that......


In one week we spent approximately $575 on Food, Drinks, tips, and miscellaneous things.    But like I said, we really skimped.    We only ate at one "restaurant" for dinner, it was $105 for the two of us.     That was the most expensive meal we had.     We had alot of fast food, and drinks in our room.


----------



## 2hokies (Feb 1, 2007)

Corky said:


> Does anyone know anything about this timeshare - Allergro, an Occidental hotel in Aruba?  A co-worker is offering her Royal Club Master Suite for rent for $2500 per couple (one week, May-June or Sept-Dec)but it's very expensive.  It's all inclusive.
> 
> Do you think I can do better with RCI's Extra Vacations or II's Getaways?
> 
> Please advise.  Thank you.



Back to the original poster, I think you *can* do better on a Getaway and then you can choose to eat where and when you want.  Sept-Dec is a slower season in Aruba so you'll probably be able to find something to your liking.  You can also check rentals here and on various Aruba bulletin boards.

Another thing we like about having a kitchen in a timeshare is that we can go to the grocery store and pick up breakfast or lunch things.  We'll often eat small things for those meals and then eat at one of the many previously mentioned restaurants for dinner.  Once in a while  we'll have leftovers from dinner that we love to reheat for lunch the next day.


----------



## 2hokies (Feb 1, 2007)

gretel said:


> We're returning for Easter week this year.  Any suggestions for a nice place for Easter dinner (me, my mom love seafood and 2 boys ages 7 and 9 love steak)?
> 
> We want to try different restaurants this time so exclude: El Gaucho, Buccaneer, Salt & Pepper, Waterfront Crab House, Azzuro, Flying Fishbone, Fishes and More, Moomba Beach, Pelican's Nest, Iguana Joe's, and Pinchos.
> 
> ...


Gretel,
You've got a great list of restaurants already.  I might suggest Marandi for Easter.  We ate there for the first time last summer and it was very good.  I emailed them ahead of time about a children's menu and they emailed back that they would do pasta with butter sauce or chicken tenders for the kids (maybe other things but that's what my kids got!).

I'd also recommend you add Linda's Pancakes (Linda's Pannenkoeken & Pizza) and/or the Dutch Pancake House to your restaurant list.  Linda's is located next to Bingo! and you can find the directions to Bingo! HERE.  The Dutch Pancake House is located next to the Waterfront Crab House.  They both serve Dutch pancakes, which are like giant crepes.  You can get a variety of toppings on them, from sweet to savory.  The Dutch Pancake House serves these other little things that I'll find the name for and post again soon!  They're sweet, bite-sized goodness covered with powdered sugar.  As soon as I find it I'll let you know.
Cathy


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 1, 2007)

We always make a stop at Linda's for those pancakes, they're amazing!!


----------



## 2hokies (Feb 1, 2007)

2hokies said:


> The Dutch Pancake House serves these other little things that I'll find the name for and post again soon!  They're sweet, bite-sized goodness covered with powdered sugar.  As soon as I find it I'll let you know.
> Cathy



Poffertjes, now you see why I couldn't remember exactly what they were called


----------



## gretel (Feb 1, 2007)

*Restaurants*

Didn't mean to hijack the OP's thread (sorry!) but since we're talking food....

I emailed and reserved at MJ's and asked if they could make the steak without sauces or spices for my kids.  They told me to ask for Chris when I arrive and he will get me my special requests (!).

I definitely will try the pancakes (and whatever those other things are) and Mirandi's as well.  I'm looking forward to trying these new places!


----------



## m61376 (Feb 2, 2007)

Chef's Table is great; they just opened last Fall and the chef used to be the chef at Mirandi's.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 3, 2007)

m61376 said:


> Chef's Table is great; they just opened last Fall and the chef used to be the chef at Mirandi's.



I've heard great things about that place; we will definitely be trying it when we're in Aruba in May!


----------

